# free legal advice forum



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I have been meaning to post this for some time but keep forgetting. As I was going through my divorce I stumbled across a free legal advice forum that was a huge help to me. The site is set up similar to this one with different sections for different topics, such as divorce, support, custody and such. The supporters for the most part seem to be legitimate experienced legal people, lawyers and judges. All the advice I got was spot on but like any internet site you need to use caution with any info you get. 

Like this site you do need to register to post questions, but you can browse all you want.

Anyway here it is, hope it can help someone.

FreeAdvice Legal Forum

Here's my disclaimer...if you get bad advice it ain't my fault!


----------

